# B.Com Graduate from India



## chandigarh93 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello dear forum members,

I have recently completed my B Com (Honours) with 64% aggregate. My IELTS score is 7.5 bands with no band less than 7.

I want to know if i am eligible to directly take CPA exams?
Or first i would have to study any masters program like Master of professional Acounting / Master of Accounting and Financial management?
I have heard that MPA is for non-accounting graduates, while i am already a B Com graduate.

So, what course should i take up, as i want to apply for this november intake.

Please help, guide and advice me. i would be really grateful to you guys.

thanks!


----------

